# Pneumonia



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have never had it in my life. Heck I barely get sick. Now twice in a month I have gotten Pneumonia. I think I had the first batch for well over a month before it was so bad I checked in to the Dr. I was given 2 different types of antibiotics and an inhaler. It made hunting harder but I still kept on. The meds helped or so I thought.

Saturday I felt the pain in my lungs again. Traveled out to the field on Sunday and don't go home till tomorrow and all the appointments are booked. I can honestly say my lungs are killing me especially my right side. I just have to move a little slower and can't yell too much. 8)

Anyway I am dumb founded as to why I am getting this crap. Is it old age? Will it be a new trend in my life? I will ask the Dr as well but I am a little impatient right now so I figured maybe some of you may know.

BTW even if I have to crawl across the field I will still be in the spread from Thurs to Mon!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

> Anyway I am dumb founded as to why I am getting this crap. Is it old age? Will it be a new trend in my life? I will ask the Dr as well but I am a little impatient right now so I figured maybe some of you may know.


It's because you have a uterus...nothing more...nothing less!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't have time for you BS right now. Take that energy and start making me a call stand. I will be dead before you get it done! 

Oh and thanks for leaving the deer pissss on the edge of the shelf. Now my garage smells like a doe in heat. uke:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Leo Porcello said:


> Oh and thanks for leaving the deer pissss on the edge of the shelf. Now my garage smells like a doe in heat. uke:


I can't stop laughing...that is too friggin funny...

Anyway back on topic...I've had the same problems...docs can't figure it out. No fluids in my lungs, but this damn persistent cough.

Hope you feel better...I hear doe estrus soothes the lungs when drank! :wink:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Stop drinking off the milk carton......

I would guess you keep regiving it to yourself. Maybe through your goose call, or something else you might have contaminated when you were sick?

Just a guess....

if all else fails.....estrus is soothing....put a spoonful in with your coffee!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't think it is contagious?

Hmmmmmm estrus!! uke:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

pneumonia itself isn't contagious but the bacteria and virus that causes it are. The crappy thing is, if you've had it before your at more of a risk to get it again. Im gonna be a Dr. so take my advice to be careful and don't take it lightly. You should sit down, have a ciggarette, and think of some things that you could do to boost your immunity.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I agree. you need to smoke it out! take a pack of cig's, place all twenty in a bundle and put a rubberband around them. then smoke all of them at once. if that doesn't do it, then i don't know what will :beer:


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I went through the same thing as you a few summers ago, but with strep throat. Think I ended up going back three times before I convinced the dr to give me more than four or five days of antibiotics. It would seem to go away for four or five days, but then would all of a sudden be back worse than ever.

Finally the last time I went he gave me a shot in the rear and it musta been some potent stuff cuz they made me sit there for a half hour before i left. Also he gave me some different antibiotics for like ten days instead of five. Seems they were givin me enough to make me feel better but not kill everything off and then whatever was left would just grow and come back again.

I don't know how much you were given, but make sure when you go back to the dr to get more antibiotics than before.

Matt


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> BTW even if I have to crawl across the field I will still be in the spread from Thurs to Mon!


Pneumonia is serious, don't try to tough it out. Back in the early 80's we purchased our first house. During the day (April) I was in chest waders among ice flows doing aquatic sampling, and at night I worked on the house until midnight. I got run down and got pneumonia. I wasn't going to let it stop me. In the end I spent six weeks in bed, and had a mild temperature from April until September. I took every antibiotic they make and it didn't help. There is a diploid bacteria pneumonia, and a viral. I guess I had viral.


----------



## theodore (Nov 3, 2007)

Leo, I used to have a hell of a time with bronchitis. I would have it two to three months a year. About four years ago I stopped sleeping on the floor and I haven't had any problems since. It sounds like you hunt a lot. I bet laying on the ground in the cold and damp is your problem. Going to the doctor for help is probably a waste.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Leo, it can kill you, do you realize that? Get to the Dr ASAP.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

h2ofwlr said:


> Leo, it can kill you, do you realize that? Get to the Dr ASAP.


*  AGREED!!!  *

I had it first just after I moved to Springfield, IL and a new job. A lot of stress what with a my first child and the like. However, mine probably was environmental related and I was down for two weeks of bed rest then a long recuperative time.

Then I got scarred when I read that many people DIE IN THEIR SLEEP when they have pneumonia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It scared my lungs too and I have had two or three times since, the last time was this past Spring during Turkey season.

It is nothing to mess with - AND I MEAN THAT!

And I agree about extended antibiotics and rest. As you state you have seldom been ill then this shouldn't matter - and might make you regular!

You might need to get tested for allergies too. I ended up finding out I was allergic to a number of things including dog hair but my dogs still live inside with me. I take shots every two weeks to minimize the effects.

Anyway, the more you push, the closer you get to really being in trouble and your family NEEDS you!!!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm curious if anyone has tried the Pneumonia vaccine? I'm considering trying it out myself this year. 
Leo,
Switch to Marlboro Reds.
Throw away your old toothbrush. Toss the mouthwash bottle, especially if you hit it from the neck. That stuff won't kill pneumococcus, so it's contaminated too. Clean and launder everything that has regular contact with your mucous membranes. (yeah, her too)
The re-infection thing is a huge problem for many folks. Get rid of the bacteria factories. 
Hope you have enough sense to take it easy and let the antibiotics knock that crap out of your system. Yeah I know the hunting is pretty good right now. Quit whining and read a book. Teach the girls to play poker. Build a blind out of toothpicks. Watch Oprah AND Dr. Fill. Take your computer apart and put it together again. 
Best,
Burl


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well you guys crack me up!! :lol:

Well before coming home yesterday I started getting hot flashes (here come the jokes) and then a killer migrane. The migrane was so bad I did not feel the pain in my lungs. The base was full so I had to go down town. Anyway I told the Dr my symptoms and he said we needed an X ray. He said he did not see pneumonia via the X rays but said he would treat it as pneumonia and gave a 6 day supply of anitbiotics. Right after the X ray I got a real bad hot flash and started puking. Then when I got to the truck I started puking again in the parking lot. Made it home and started puking again. Went to bed around 4PM and woke up about 0615. Had more hot flashes but the migrane is gone. My right lung is still killing me. We to the Dr to get the perscription filled and took my first dose this morning. Then took a drive and found snows. :beer: Going to make another appointment for Monday as I will be off the antibiotics then. I still think I have pneumonia and if it isn't I sure the heck would love to know what this pain in my lung is.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but smaoking = increase in cancer risk. I pray that is not what is ailing you.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Me too as I have probably never smoked an entire cig combined in my life. In the drinking days I think I took a drag or two. BUT as much as I hate smokeing and 2nd hand smoke it would be my luck. :eyeroll:


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Leo, check out this story that was on yahoo news page. Reminded me of this post. Maybe from Lackland Base transferring up, or going through your place may have been infected. Hopefully not, but you might want to make your Doc aware of it.

By MIKE STOBBE, AP Medical Writer 
2 hours, 6 minutes ago

ATLANTA - A mutated version of a common cold virus has caused 10 deaths in the last 18 months, U.S. health officials said Thursday. 
Adenoviruses usually cause respiratory infections that aren't considered lethal. But a new variant has caused at least 140 illnesses in New York, Oregon, Washington and Texas, according to a report issued Thursday by the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

The illness made headlines in Texas earlier this year, when a so-called boot camp flu sickened hundreds at Lackland Air Force Base in San Antonio. The most serious cases were blamed on the emerging virus and one 19-year-old trainee died.

"What really got people's attention is these are healthy young adults landing in the hospital and, in some cases, the ICU," said Dr. John Su, an infectious diseases investigator with the CDC.

There are more than 50 distinct types of adenoviruses tied to human illnesses. They are one cause of the common cold, and also trigger pneumonia and bronchitis. Severe illnesses are more likely in people with weaker immune systems.

Some adenoviruses have also been blamed for gastroenteritis, conjunctivitis and cystitis.

There are no good antiviral medications for adenoviruses. Patients usually are treated with aspirin, liquids and bed rest.

In the CDC report, the earliest case of the mutated virus was found in an infant girl in New York City, who died last year. The child seemed healthy right after birth, but then became dehydrated and lost appetite. She died 12 days after she was born.

Tests found that she been infected with a form of adenovirus, called Ad14, but with some little differences, Su said.

It's not clear how the changes made it more lethal, said Linda Gooding, an Emory University researcher who specializes in adenoviruses.

Earlier this year, hundreds of trainees at Lackland became ill with respiratory infections. Tests showed a variety of adenoviruses in the trainees, but at least 106 - and probably more - had the mutated form of Ad14, including five who ended up in an intensive care unit

In April, Oregon health officials learned of a cluster of cases at a Portland-area hospital. They ultimately counted 31 cases, including seven who died with severe pneumonia. The next month, Washington state officials reported four hospitalized patients had the same mutated virus. One, who also had AIDS, died.

The Ad14 form of adenovirus was first identified in 1955. In 1969, it was blamed for a rash of illnesses in military recruits stationed in Europe, but it's been detected rarely since then. But it seems to growing more common. The strain accounted for 6 percent of adenovirus samples collected in 22 medical facilities in 2006, while none was seen the previous two years, according to a study published this month in the medical journal Clinical Infectious Diseases.

___

On the Net:

Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report: http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr

Email Story IM Story Printable View


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but H20fwlr wouldn't know a joke if one built a nest in his hairpiece!


----------



## 2labs (Jul 3, 2002)

I lost a very good friend @ 44 to what he thought was pneumonia. He did two rounds of antibiotics and THEN a chest X-Ray&#8230;that was a Thursday&#8230;Friday they told him he had lung cancer&#8230;Monday they took ½ a lung&#8230;I buried him 5 months later. Get checked and stop messing around.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

You guys are going to worry him to death at this rate. :-? Godspeed PC!


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Leo,

All I have is a cold/sinus infection right now and I am thinking of how to handle our deer season which opens in the morning - as I am coughing and fell like ____!

We have a second season but you know...

Take care my friend.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Burly1 said:


> Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but H20fwlr wouldn't know a joke if one built a nest in his hairpiece!


 I do not have any hair on top to build a nest and no $ to buy a hair piece neither. :shake:

I lost a friend last month to Pneumonia.... And another the same day to Cancer.
So it is no joking matter to me. Sorry about giving a damn what could happen to a guy like Leo or anyone here.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

I think that was Leo's way of saying thanks... :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Guys I am very thankful for all the concern. Trust me when I say I am a bit concerned. Please know I have been going to the Dr. And I have been talking to a Dr from another web site. I asked him the cancer question and did not think so because it all went away when I took the anti biotics. Any once again I truely do appreciate all the thoughts and please keep any possible ideas coming.

H20FWLR I am very sorry for the loss of your friends.

I think what Burl was getting at was all the guys saying about me smoking was them joking. I don't think he meant that you were making a joke out of cancer. Yes that thought has been in the back of my brain but after talking to another Dr I am a bit less concerned about that but if these Antis do nothing for me I will be back in the Dr office on Monday and I will ask for every dam exray and blood test possible.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Don't die on me yet Leo, we still have to get a hunt in this year. :wink:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Leo's a liver, not a dier. I know he's gonna be just fine. Time and modern medicine will see him through. If he'll just rev down a little. He's articulate, detail oriented to a fault, and probably has more knowledge of modern medicine than most of us. I'm choosing not to worry. I will pray instead, and not bother him or anyone else with my own horror stories. I find, after going through my share of heartbreak, that faith in God, and humor, tempered with common sense and compassion is the best way to deal with a serious problem. Sorry that you did not recognize that in my other posts, h2ofwlr, but it did kind of make my point. Your posts usually indicate that you are a caring person. Please accept my sincere apology if you thought I felt otherwise. 
Best,
Burl


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Burly1 said:


> I find .... that *faith in God, and humor, tempered with common sense and compassion *is the best way to deal with a serious problem.


 Or life in general. Words to live by :beer:


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

Leo, I do not know you. I did know my best friend dave for over thirty years. He missed my sons wedding in april 06 due to pneumonia (sp?). A month later got the bad news of small cell lung cancer and passed away last January. Do not take one Dr's advice. Get a 2nd or third opinion and make sure you know what the heck would cause repeated occurances of the same type symptoms. MRI, PET scan or whatever. X-rays are insufficiant for a proper diagnosis. Take good care so we may one day meet in the field (or a tavern). :beer:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

pneumonia(sp?) sucks. ive had it for over a month now. ive had antibiotics twice and it wont go away. aint stopping me from hunting. ok once it did cuz i couldnt breathe but yea. see doctor asap


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Burly1 said:


> Leo's a liver, not a dier.


So true as he will pass from "liver" failure (beer) before anything lung related... :wink:


----------



## glatz (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm 25 and went to UND and hunted geese and ducks up there all the time. Now I fly for an airline in Milwaukee and was also in good shape. I caught pnemonia in May and it got worse and worse. THe doctors kept on trying me on new meds and Xray after Xray, still showed pneumonia. 3 weeks of night sweats, weakness and dramatic weight lose by the end of june I lost 50 lbs and had trouble breathing. My fevers went on for weeks finally up to 104 and was rushed into the ER. I had emergency lung surgery as my lung filled 95% full of fluid and collapsed it. I couldn't walk and breath as the empyema, bacteria that was in or around my left lung starting bending my spinal cord even. I was in the hospital for two weeks, followed by a nurse giving me home IV's for two weeks after. I would be 6 ft under if not for modern technology and a great medical staff. Don't do what I did and wait too long. It took me all summer to recover and come WI early season goose I was back on the water with my SX2 and avery gear. Get well. By the way, The FAA had to go over my medical procedure and extra few months and haven't worked since then. Luckly I go back to flying healthy next week!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Glad to hear you will be back on flying status. Being color blind that is something I won't be able to do but I did get some stick time in an F-16 while stationed in AK.

They checked me for blood clots and lung cancer yesterday. Boy that was a long few hours. That came back negative. PPPFFFFEEWWWWWWW but they also did a bunch of blood tests. Hopefully no news is good news.

I still have the pain in my lung area and I am still getting winded. After 3 rounds of antibiotics the Dr could did not see pneumonia. The good news is I still have jokes, I am still smiling, and I don't need the little blue pills yet. But I have had to pass on a hunting trip or two and that NEVER happens.

Just wish they would figure this stuff out!


----------

